

Announcing a StrongLoop npm Registry Mirror on Rackspace - rmgraham
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-registry-mirror-rackspace/

======
jguerrero
"How To Create An NPM Repository Mirror" instructions:

[http://www.idimmu.net/2013/06/20/how-to-create-an-npm-
reposi...](http://www.idimmu.net/2013/06/20/how-to-create-an-npm-repository-
mirror/)

